# Dogfish Tournament



## finfish

Will there be a dogfish tournament at Johnny Mercers Pier this year? I have never fished it before, but cabin fever has set in early this year. So I am ready to go catch a spiny.


----------



## roadkillal

There will be a Dogfish Tournament at Mercer's this year again. It will be January 29th from 1 to 8 PM - That weekend is between the NFL Conference Playoffs and the Superbowl. Linden Custom Rods is donating a plugging rod for a grand prize. The Silver Gull is having a room special for the event. Still looking for a few more sponsors to donate. You can track updates for the event here: http://ncfps.com/Special_Events_LKM5.html


----------



## finfish

Thanks for the information. Hope to make it this year, sounds like it should be fun.


----------



## citation

what do you catch dogfish on


----------



## roadkillal

Anykind of cutbait works well, they are not particular. I seem to catch the most when I am not trying to catch them.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

I'll be back for sure.


----------



## gilly21

KB Spot Chaser said:


> I'll be back for sure.


I'll be in your back pocket! Sebiki rigging with 3/0 J's and two year old salted mullet


----------



## AbuMike

I'm off that weekend and may come down and try my luck...


----------



## Drumdum

Is it unlimited amount of rods and hooks on rigs?? 
Ain't real big on reelin in dawgies,but if'n it means $ will sure givit a try...


----------



## narfpoit

Drumdum said:


> Is it unlimited amount of rods and hooks on rigs??
> Ain't real big on reelin in dawgies,but if'n it means $ will sure givit a try...


pier fee is $8 per rod and I think it looks like the tournament entry fee is $5 per rod on top of that. but I didn't see any rules on number of hooks.


----------



## Garboman

I have a prototype six foot Doggin rig where nine 8/0 Circles are inline snelled .
This same rig can also be used in a pinch for a Skate Tournament in case you Southern fellas
have one of those tournaments too....

Use the GAMA Circles as they do not require a hook set use 10 oz sinker or Sputnik for holding power

Cast baited rig out one time in early afternoon.....

Keep hands in pockets warm and dry rest of day or holding a beverage

When it comes time for Weigh in reel in your catch get them in the net (Most exciting part is netting six large doggies at one time...)

And make your way to the Podium to collect your check:fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Sounds like a laugh.
MMM, fish and chips with mushy peas and salt and vinegar.


----------



## citation

Garboman said:


> I have a prototype six foot Doggin rig where nine 8/0 Circles are inline snelled .
> This same rig can also be used in a pinch for a Skate Tournament in case you Southern fellas
> have one of those tournaments too....
> 
> There was a pinfish tournament with like 700 dollars top prize


----------



## roadkillal

Check with the Silver Gull Motel this morning and there are still rooms available.


----------



## Hudak

Just a bump for the doggy tourney coming up. From what I understand, it is turning out to be a good one again. If the previous years are any indication, there should be cash prizes, possible trophies, door prizes, and this year there is a nice plugging (gotcha plug) rod donated as well. Plan on COLD as usual, and at 50 bucks a night, I will be staying at the Silver Gull this time instead of taking my chances on ice covered metal draw bridges. Last year was rough, cold wise. 

I have been to just about every one of them. Each year I see it grow and grow. This tourney has evolved from just a few guys gettn together to hang out in the "off-season" to something people as far as Ohio are coming down every year to participate in. Bring your warm clothes, rods/reels, and remember, we are just having fun.

BTW, I should have factory Cast Pro Series Rods for people to demo, those that may be interested. If you haven't had a chance to shake these down and get a couple casts on them yet, this would be a great chance to do so.

Robert


----------



## Ryan Y

*Pinfish tournament*



citation said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a prototype six foot Doggin rig where nine 8/0 Circles are inline snelled .
> This same rig can also be used in a pinch for a Skate Tournament in case you Southern fellas
> have one of those tournaments too....
> 
> There was a pinfish tournament with like 700 dollars top prize
> 
> 
> 
> That pinfish tournament in sneads ferry...first prize one year was a carolina skiff.
Click to expand...


----------



## citation

Ryan Y said:


> citation said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pinfish tournament in sneads ferry...first prize one year was a carolina skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, a carolinia skiff for a pinfish, they had one at hatteras harbor
Click to expand...


----------



## AbuMike

I'm in. Reservations made. Never thought I would pay to catch Doggies on a heaver. Sounds like a good time though.


----------



## Hudak

For those that do not know, we are talking about a concrete pier. Concrete pier with concrete sides. Concrete sides with no rod holders. Pack hand towels to protect your rods when leaning them on the rail.


----------



## FishNC13

AbuMike said:


> I'm in. Reservations made. Never thought I would pay to catch Doggies on a heaver. Sounds like a good time though.


So are heavers really the weapon of choice? (the norm)


----------



## Frogfish

I use a 9ft 30-50lb pier rod spooled with 50lb braid. That way I can flip them up, and dont have to net them each time.


----------



## AbuMike

FishNC13 said:


> So are heavers really the weapon of choice? (the norm)


Probably not but I have Mullet rods and heavers. Not much on pier fishing anymore. One extreme to the other and nothing in between.


----------



## RW_20

thekingfeeder said:


> For those that do not know, we are talking about a concrete pier. Concrete pier with concrete sides. Concrete sides with no rod holders. Pack hand towels to protect your rods when leaning them on the rail.


Like Robert said, this pier has no provisions for holding rods. What I did was, I stopped in Home Depot and picked up a 4' piece of black rubber carpet runner and 3 hookless bungee cords and wrapped around the railing. This also made a perfect surface for cutting bait too.


----------



## Hudak

There is just about every rod could can think of out there. Last year I used my Estuary. That was a little light. I was throwing 3oz with it and it wouldn't hold in the wind/current. what ever you use make sure it will hold at least 4oz depending on the conditions. It is not uncommon to see 6nbait thrown. I am planning on taking a rig for 6nbait. 

3500-6000 size spinning reels, 5500's/6500's, 525's, avet sx's, all of those have been used. Just bring what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Hudak

racewire20 said:


> Like Robert said, this pier has no provisions for holding rods. What I did was, I stopped in Home Depot and picked up a 4' piece of black rubber carpet runner and 3 hookless bungee cords and wrapped around the railing. This also made a perfect surface for cutting bait too.


A bungee cord to hold the rag/piece of wood/carpet runner in place would be a good idea. If the wind kicks up, a rag could get blown around unless you have a bungee on it. Duck tape on the rail will work in a pinch, as long as it is removed when you are done.


----------



## Ryan Y

Im coming with the fifty pound braid! THat will winch up my big ones.


----------



## Bigfisherman

The Ohio boys will be there to get all the little ones out of your way again. :fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## roadkillal

The Dogfish Trophies showed up today. You can see them here: http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=501775412397&set=a.286094707397.146220.286090417397


----------



## Rockfish1

thinking about easing on down for this one... does anyone have a link for the pier or direction/address for it...


----------



## roadkillal

The pier is located at 23 E Salisbury Street and for information call 910-256-2743.

Basically take 74 all the way until it stops. As you cross over the bridge to Wrightsville Beach the road forks and you want to stay to the left that will take you right to the pier.


----------



## Rockfish1

thanks Al... maybe we'll finally meet up if I make it down...


----------



## citation

what do you think that the biggest one caught will be


----------



## weekdayfisher

My guess will be 9.2lbs and that will be mine lol


----------



## citation

9 pounds, dang i caught at least a 13 pounder on jan 1st off of the beach.


----------



## weekdayfisher

I think fishing for them is going to be bad just like the rest of the fish this year off mercers. Just my 2 cents I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Ryan Y

*Dont know about the fishing,*



weekdayfisher said:


> I think fishing for them is going to be bad just like the rest of the fish this year off mercers. Just my 2 cents I hope I am wrong.


BUt the weather has always been snotty.


----------



## yerbyray

*Novice*

I am strongly thinking about this for some winter fun. Would I need to buy a net for this here event?


----------



## weekdayfisher

Not if you dont want to. People will have some up there to use.


----------



## FishNC13

weekdayfisher said:


> Not if you dont want to. People will have some up there to use.


Ill have mine. But you cant use it if your dog is bigger


----------



## SmoothLures

fishnc13 said:


> ill have mine. But you cant use it if your dog is bigger


lol.


----------



## yerbyray

SmoothLures said:


> lol.


You won't have to worry too much about that as I typically seem to repel fish quite easily.

Does JMP allow the consumption of beer? Sitting out in the probable freezing cold for hours on end would require a little anti-freeze.


----------



## AbuMike

fishnc13 said:


> ill have mine. But you cant use it if your dog is bigger


lol......


----------



## weekdayfisher

Yea you can have beer cans no glass.


----------



## AbuMike

Dern, what should I do with the Crown Royal????


----------



## weekdayfisher

Well as of now the weather is going to be partly sunny high 47. At least no rain for now


----------



## FishNC13

AbuMike said:


> Dern, what should I do with the Crown Royal????


plastic bottle, flask, coffie thermas, pleanty of options there 

Iv stayed away from that stuff since that _ONE _night.

Too many Whiskey Sours :--|


----------



## roadkillal

Better bring your sunscreen. The NWS is forecasting 51 Degrees adn sunny. I talked to Matt at the pier today and he is planning on chumming both sides from the fish cleaning tables out.


----------



## yerbyray

*Hot Dawg.....Got a Pier Net*

Tonight on a whim after dinner I stopped by a Lake Norman bait store that has been there forever. I found 215 miles as a crow flies from the beach a pier net for $17. It is 36" diameter and about that deep too with a small galvanized steel ring. I had to supply the rope but for the price I am elated.

I hope my luck runs through next weekend and I can make it to the tournament.

Yerby


----------



## yerbyray

*I'll be down Friday*

I got the "green light" to go from the "war department" so I will be coming down Friday.

The forecast looks very encouraging and I bet the pier will be packed.

I won't try and ask too many questions 


Yerby


----------



## gilly21

Accompanying the wife to a CCW class sat. I am unfortunately out. At least I can have the sense of calm soon knowing she good to go!


----------



## Bigfisherman

The Ohio crew is scheduled to get in there sometime early Friday afternoon. Looking forward to getting out of the snow for a couple of days.


----------



## roadkillal

They are calling for 56 on Friday and 57 on Saturday and sunny. This can't be dogfish tournament weather???? I will be there around noon on Friday.


----------



## Bigfisherman

My wife tells me the weather will be nice just because she's coming down with me.  After the past few years of coming down without her and the weather being as ugly as it has, I can't argue with her.:beer::beer:


----------



## FishNC13

Never been to the JM. Picks dont show any benches. So bring chairs Im assuming?

How wide is the pier? All Im bringing is 12fters. Dont want to have to worry about people stepping on my rods. Looks pretty wide out there from the pics I see. I would never bring a 12ft heaver on the JR unless I was fishing the "T" that pier isnt wide enough for that.


----------



## yerbyray

*Width*

Using Google Earth, I measured the width of the Pier at +/- 18 feet from inside of concrete railings.

Ever since I saw "There's Something About Mary" I have had this phobia of skinny piers or standing behind casters. My skin still crawls just thinking about that scene.

I'm bringing a chair and something to keep the rods off the concrete rails.

I don't think I have seen 50 degrees plus since early December. I sure hope that I just didn't jinx it. Long range forecast for home shows we are going to pay for that warm spell next week with the coldest weather year to date. I hope the fishies know this and come hungry Saturday.


----------



## AbuMike

FishNC13 said:


> Never been to the JM. Picks dont show any benches. So bring chairs Im assuming?
> 
> How wide is the pier? All Im bringing is 12fters. Dont want to have to worry about people stepping on my rods. Looks pretty wide out there from the pics I see. I would never bring a 12ft heaver on the JR unless I was fishing the "T" that pier isnt wide enough for that.


Like me, all I have are heavers at 13'. As a newbi I will stay out of the way. Will be pulling in later Fri. night.


----------



## NaClH20

I walked out to the end of the pier last week and I believe all of the tables have been pulled to the front of the pier. The benches were all still in place if I remember correctly (but they are concrete so I would suggest to bring a more comfortable chair.) My best guess on width of the pier is 20ft.


----------



## Byron/pa

So, not to sound silly, but a dogfish is what I know as a sandshark??

Sounds like a blast regardless, and I hope some of you can post some pics after the event. There are only seven weekends a year when I work, but they are all at this time of year.................the only bad thing about being an icefisher


----------



## yerbyray

*Ya'll have me puzzled*

Since we are fierce competitors in the dogfish competition circuit I doubt seriously that you will answer a question from a noobie and since the wise old sages who live at the end of the pier can't withstand temps below 75 I have no other source of knowledge.....

I am curious as to what sort of gear I should be bringing? All this talk about heavers (not the Karen Carpenter type) has me thinking I am packing too small of rods/reels.

Beer, Chair, Cheetos all are constants but rods, lines, and hooks are a different story.

Any help would be appreciated.

Yerby


----------



## FishNC13

yerbyray said:


> Since we are fierce competitors in the dogfish competition circuit I doubt seriously that you will answer a question from a noobie and since the wise old sages who live at the end of the pier can't withstand temps below 75 I have no other source of knowledge.....
> 
> I am curious as to what sort of gear I should be bringing? All this talk about heavers (not the Karen Carpenter type) has me thinking I am packing too small of rods/reels.
> 
> Beer, Chair, Cheetos all are constants but rods, lines, and hooks are a different story.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Yerby




All I have are basically anchor (or what some people call surf) rods  So that is what im using. 

Now I have caught dogs on all sorts of rigs with all kinds of sizes and types of hooks but what is the norm as far as hook size goes? I have circles ranging from 4/0 to 10/0


----------



## roadkillal

Just so everyone knows that Saturday's Dogfish Tournament is and has always been a catch and release tournament. The NCDMF has made a proclamation that strangely coincides with our event. You can read it here: http://www.ncfisheries.net/procs/procs2011/FF-013-2011.html


----------



## yerbyray

roadkillal said:


> Just so everyone knows that Saturday's Dogfish Tournament is and has always been a catch and release tournament. The NCDMF has made a proclamation that strangely coincides with our event. You can read it here: http://www.ncfisheries.net/procs/procs2011/FF-013-2011.html


Well there goes my soon to be enacted retirement plan....harvesting all of the spiney dogfish to capture the market and then convince the new republican House that our monetary system should be based on the "Spiney Dogfish standard" instead of Gold.

Thwarted again by an ohh so clever state lackey.


----------



## RINGWAYMAN

Good luck everyone! Looking forward to results. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## ja2808

Total blow out. 7 hours with ~200+ rods in the water, not even a crab. Wish a new date would be set.


----------



## weekdayfisher

Who won the money?


----------



## ja2808

Thats a really good question. I will call tomorrow, and asked what's the deal with all that was up for grabs.


----------



## yerbyray

*After Action Report*

I arrived about 2pm on Friday and had a great time from the beginning. The staff at the Silver Gull Motel across from the pier was very friendly and gave some good advice for supper. The room was awesome. Recently remodeled, spacious, and one of the most comfortable motel beds I have ever slept on.

Stopped by Tex's Tackle as I thought it would be good to let the sponsors know we support them as they supported the tournament. I also visited Motts Channel Seafood where I bought fresh croaker for my cut bait.

I hung out at the bar across the street and they know how to hire talent for bartenders; both girls were easy on the eyes and friendly.

Supper was at 22North and was exceptional. Tuna steak over grits with an aioli sauce was simply perfect. Roasted veggies filled out the meal.

Nightlife in WB in the dead of winter is unusual. Tons (multitudes of waif thin not a few that make up a ton) of warm college women descended upon the three bars in town on a cool night. I enjoyed seeing the sites till about 1am and then realized that someone must have put something in one of the 18 beers that I had consumed.

Came to on Saturday morning in a comfortable pillow top bed and hit the pier.

I set up and had lines in the water at 11am I was positioned about twenty yards from the beginning of the *T*. Everyone was relaxed, friendly and courteous. The staff at the pier was very friendly and helpful. The tournament director had it running smoothly and when the horn blew at 1pm there was about 160 rods entered in the tournament.

The water was just too cold and even with a bright sunny day, it never had a chance to raise more than a few tenths of a degree. It's my opinion that in needed to be about 50 and the water was about 46.

No one seemed to care as everyone was having a good time. Since I was new, it was nice seeing old friends reunited, share a beer or a tale. There really was every kind of gear being used.

The tournament was so much fun as it was a level playing field for all. I saw a kid with a broken rod fishing beside a crew who had the best rods and reels money could buy. They all had equal chance.

No fish were caught. 160+ rods and no fish or skate was to be had. The pier crew did a great job of chumming the day before and all through the day. You could see the effects; baitfish and birds were everywhere on the north side of the pier. We waited on high tide and nothing happened, we waited for sunset and nothing happened, we waited till 8pm and nothing happened.

I won, by the luck of the draw, first place. The cash prize was $410 but more importantly I have this awesome trophy to look at and show off. 

I can't wait till next year to defend my title.


----------



## doubleb

great report .. congrats on your win , hey its the coldest dec. on record here,, so no bait everything left.. the good news it will be back soon.. i hope everyone had a good time and got out of the house to enjoy some friends.....a very warm spring predicted here.. next up BIG BLUES in april....


----------



## roadkillal

The money was split up 50% for first , 30 for second and 20 for third and everything was decided by a raffle as there was no fish decked. The original premise of the tournament was to get people that enjoy the water together in a time of year that no one would consider doing it. Based on that it was a tremendous success. 

I want to apologize for the weather. It was perfect. Those of us who have fished past events know that this has been our kind of badge of honor weathering the worst weather of the year. Not this year I even saw shorts and t-shirts. 

I will be posting more of the stats from the event. I just got back.


----------



## roadkillal

It looks like 136 anglers. and 165 rods. Get this... Chicago, Houston TX. Halletsville TX, Alabama, Columbus, Pittsburgh, Harrisburg, Virginia, South Carolina and New Jersey. Crazy. I will have the total mileage everyone came later in the week. 

I want to thank the regular guys at Mercer's that came up with this idea and thought enough about it to keep it going every year. Rick, Arlen and Robert thank you very much!


----------



## Hudak

Great tourney as usual. Weather was obviously easier on the body this year. If you weren't there, you couldn't imagine how many times I heard, "Man, I needed this....", in passing.

Try to imagine the number of anglers we had on that pier. Now add in the fact that we had varying skill levels from almost newbies, to weathered veterans. I didn't hear a harsh word, see a dirty look, everyone got along great. Even when a seasoned distance caster accidentally cast across the front of the pier, we all just laugh about it. (You know that you will hear about that again fella.) This is the first year I saw a couple of human pyramids. LOL 


All in all, one of the best tournaments out there yet. Maybe we will have upper 20's and rain next year.


----------



## AbuMike

It was a very good time. I think many that were out there needed the time on the water..


----------



## bstarling

I intended to go to the tourney this year, but had a funeral to do instead. Maybe next year. It's the hell of a note that when all those folks go looking for doggys, none can be found. I wish it were that way when I have a drum bait out in cool water. Oh, well. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## roadkillal

The pyramids were awesome. And those guys were good fishermen too. Thomas is a state record holder, Justin lands large sharks at Carolina beach and Julie will take her pink reel and humble season anglers.


----------



## kingman23

That was the first one I had been to and I dont think I've ever had so much fun and there wasnt even a single thing caught! Plus, I got to try some new rods and reels out with my friends. What a great tournament see you guys next year


----------



## Hudak

citation said:


> what do you catch dogfish on


That is the million dollar question still. LMAO


----------



## AbuMike

Not what we were using..........


----------



## Conrad

I was going to go, but ended up doing something else. From reports I've been getting, looks like I made the right choice afterall!


----------



## drzrider

Conrad said:


> I was going to go, but ended up doing something else. From reports I've been getting, looks like I made the right choice afterall!


I would have liked to have gone anyway just to meet some folks from the boards. Last
January I had cabin fever so bad that I drove down to Topsail to dogfish by myself. I met a couple of guys and had a blast. I did catch a bunch of fish though. I had to work the last few years on the weekend of the tournament.


----------



## Bigfisherman

Fish or no fish. I had a great time as always. Loads of great people.:beer:


----------



## Hudak

Bigfisherman said:


> Fish or no fish. I had a great time as always. Loads of great people.:beer:


And that coming from a guy who drives from Ohio JUST for the tourney....LOL


----------



## yerbyray

*Recognition*

I hate that I never really interacted with guys off this site. I'm a bit bashful and heck I couldn't tell who was who. We need some sort of secret handshake.

I spent several hours Friday roaming around WB looking for people i might know and olny seeing lots of folks I wanted to know


----------



## roadkillal

Yerby, That is a good idea we have guys from this site, ncfps, NCAngler and other groups it would have been nice to make something so the people can find each other.


----------



## ja2808

thekingfeeder said:


> That is the million dollar question still. LMAO


I was told, Pretent as if you are fishing for something else, and they will bite.


----------



## justinstewart

roadkillal said:


> The pyramids were awesome. And those guys were good fishermen too. Thomas is a state record holder, Justin lands large sharks at Carolina beach and Julie will take her pink reel and humble season anglers.


Thanks Al, for another great tournament!


----------



## weekdayfisher

What does Thomas have a state record in?


----------



## roadkillal

The Triple Tail caught at the Ocean Crest Pier


----------

